# INCREDIBLE DREAMS ~ Time Travel Romance



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Hello everyone! I've got a brand new release out and it's available at the low price of $2.99.

_Incredible Dreams is the story of a modern-day ghost whisperer who travels through time to save the life of a WWII fighter pilot, and ends up jeopardizing her own existence.

Izzy Miller prefers to call herself a spiritual therapist because she thinks it makes her sound more professional than plain old ghost-whisperer. She expects her latest project to be quick and easy because exorcising military personnel is pretty routine.

But there's nothing easy or routine about Captain Jack Baker-he's a rather forgetful spirit and somewhat mischievous. And even though he's intrigued by the US Government's latest attempt to remove him from the only place he can ever remember being...he has no intentions of going anywhere.

Plans to exorcise Jack are quickly sidelined when Izzy discovers a portal into the past inside her dreams and sets out to change his fate. Trouble is...when she gets back there, she can't remember anything but her name. She still sees ghosts, but is far less accepting of her gift. And, to make matters worse, a demonic force pretending to be the forgetful heroine's sister has her own plans-to steal Izzy's soul._

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZSHPBQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZSHPBQ

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Sandy, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I'm featured today at http://everybodyneedsalittleromance.com/ -- talking about my recently released INCREDIBLE DREAMS.

Not that I'm bribing you or anything...but there are prizes to be had 

Sandy


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

I read INCREDIBLE DREAMS and I loved it. It's a new twist on time travel and the story kept me guessing. I couldn't stop reading.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Congratulations on the new book. It sounds really intriguing.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Monique and Cara! I appreciate you kind words and well wishes 

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Received an incredibly awesome review from a book blogger yesterday.

http://crazy-bookworm.blogspot.com/2010/09/incredible-dreams-by-sandra-edwards.html

Thanks for taking a look 

Sandy


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Congratulations on the great review. Well-deserved.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Incredible Dreams has received another fantastic review!

http://readersfavorite.com/cat-71.htm?review=3468

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Incredible Dreams is now available in print. *what's that?* -- lol.

http://www.amazon.com/Incredible-Dreams-Sandra-Edwards/dp/1453780874

There's a free giveaway over at Goodreads, if anyone's interested. Ends October 11th.

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8886419-incredible-dreams

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Contest at Goodreads is running strong. Nearly 500 people are entered to win print version Incredible Dreams. One correction though...contest ends Oct 10, rather than the 11th 

Sandy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow! 500 people. That's fantastic. 

I already own the ebook, but it would be cool to have in paperback. 

*heads off to goodreads to enter*


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Wishing you the best of luck to win, Monique! It'd be my pleasure to send you one of the two copies up for grabs. Who knows...maybe they'll draw your name 

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Last week to enter the free giveaway at Goodreads. Contest ends Oct 10th.

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8886419-incredible-dreams

Sandy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I never win anything. Maybe this time will be MY time!

I wanna win sumptin.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Monique said:


> I never win anything. Maybe this time will be MY time!
> 
> I wanna win sumptin.


I hear ya! The only time I ever won anything was way back in high school. The problem was, I was skipping school and stopped into a "grand opening" for a furniture/appliance store because their banner said "refreshments served"... and we wanted "free food".

My mistake was entering their drawing. I won the grand prize--a set of lawn furniture. Great, you say? I had to explain how I came to be entered in this drawing ... 

Nevertheless...Good luck, Monique . I'm surprised at the turn out for the giveaway at Goodreads. Over 600 people are entered. Wow.

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Just my weekly bump. The Kindle version of Incredible Dreams is still on sale for just $0.99. 

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I'm over at The Crazy Bookworm today. If you get a chance drop over there and find out where I got the idea for the book 

http://crazy-bookworm.blogspot.com/2010/10/author-spotlight-sandra-edwards.html

FYI: Incredible Dreams is still on sale for just $0.99 on Kindle

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

This could be the last week for the $0.99 sale. As a procrastinator, I can't say for sure when this sale will end 

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Incredible Dreams is currently on sale in the Kindle Store. I'm not sure how long that's going to last because Amazon's the one who put it on sale


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Just my weekly bump


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just currently bought this, I will let you know how I like it when I get to reading it.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Thanks MLPMom! I'll look forward to hearing your thoughts 

Sandy


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey, Sandra!
I just noticed that Danielle over on TRR gave Incredible Dreams a 5-star review! WooT! Way to go 
http://www.theromancereviews.com/viewbooksreview.php?bookid=397

Edit: Ooooh. I just noticed they give you a little "TRR Top Pick" button you can post on the thread or your web site or wherever. Learned something new


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

This sounds like one that would be right up my alley, Sandra! I've just downloaded it


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Arkali and Fireheart223! -- I hope you both enjoy 

I'm thrilled with the review I received and the wonderful things Danielle (the reviewer) had to say. It


Spoiler



damn


 near made me cry 

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Incredible Dreams is featured at The Indie Spotlight today!

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=3541


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I currently have a "buy one ~ get one free" Holiday sale going on. See my website for details (link is in my siggie .

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Check out my interview at The Hot Author Report

Ooh, and Incredible Dreams is featured at Laura Vosika's Blog today!

Happy Holidays!

Sandy


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

I enjoyed it and Secondary Targets.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Awww...thanks, Chris! I'm so glad you enjoyed them 

Sandy


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Incredible Dreams has a new cover!


----------



## TeresaDAmario (Jan 30, 2011)

Now THIS is my alltime favorite Sandra Edwards book.  I do love this one!!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Incredible Dreams has been nominated for "Best Paranormal Romance of 2010" at The Romance Reviews!

Sandy


----------

